# Factory Amplifier Location - Bose



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew where the factory Bose amplifier was located. I googled it, and I read it was in the right side of the trunk. Behind the trim. 
Can someone confirm that? Also, how do you take off that trim?

And also, does someone have a diagram or something of the pinouts

I need to find the switch/remote for it so that I can tap off of that for a remote for my aftermarket amplifier


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't say for sure that the amp is back there, or what a wiring diagram/pinout for it would look like, but maybe I can help you get the trim off .

Start by removing the floor cover, if you haven't already. Then remove the lower hatch trim piece, the one that covers the latch for the hatch. You can hook your fingers underneath the front (if you're standing outside the hatch and facing the front of the car) and pull it straight up. There are 4 clips that hold it in place. You will also need to remove a torx bolt up near the top by the "vent" area. At that point, you should be able to at least pull the back part of the side trim piece out a little and look behind it.

To remove it completely, things get a little more complicated. The hard plastic trim piece that is by the back seats needs to come loose. Start by removing the little cover up near the rear headrest and removing the bolt that's behind there. Then, you should be able to carefully pry the plastic trim piece out. Mine was stuck in like a mofo and you have to be careful because the way the clips attach to the trim, you can bend the plastic and leave stress marks on the outside. Anyway, once that plastic piece is pulled out a little you can look behind it and there's another torx bolt you need to remove. Then, you should be able to maneuver the carpeted trim piece completely out of the vehicle.

Sorry that's all so vague, I'm going off of memory and don't have my car to look at right now, but if you need pictures or more detail I can get those to you tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

T said it very well. I'd like to add that when removing the side trim piece that it clips into the C-pillar at the horizontal seam where the carpeted trim panel ends and the tan/grey fabric wrapped piece begins. You have to give it a good yank to separate the two especially the first time. 

Regarding the amplifier location, I thought it was inside the subwoofer box. If that's not the amp, what IS all that stuff in there? The subwoofer is on the driver's side.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> T said it very well. I'd like to add that when removing the side trim piece that it clips into the C-pillar at the horizontal seam where the carpeted trim panel ends and the tan/grey fabric wrapped piece begins. You have to give it a good yank to separate the two especially the first time.
> 
> Regarding the amplifier location, I thought it was inside the subwoofer box. If that's not the amp, what IS all that stuff in there? The subwoofer is on the driver's side.


Ah yeah i forgot about that, there is also a clip up there, thanks Rob!

I know in the non-Bose the amp is inside the sub enclosure, but I can't say for the Bose system.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Regarding the amplifier location, I thought it was inside the subwoofer box. If that's not the amp, what IS all that stuff in there? The subwoofer is on the driver's side.


Yea, I believe its a small 2"x3" circuit board in the box.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I believe its a small 2"x3" circuit board in the box.


It's actually quite a bit bigger than that. Closer to 4"x5" or so. The heatsink is fairly big as well too. At least on the non-Bose one.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah I have the Concert II unit. I thought that was the amp in there. Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I have the Concert II unit. I thought that was the amp in there. Thanks for confirmation.


Yeah the fronts are powered off the head unit with non-Bose. Then the amp in the sub powers the rears and the sub itself. I believe in the Bose system that all speakers are powered off of external amplifiers, I just don't know where they are all located.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah the fronts are powered off the head unit with non-Bose. Then the amp in the sub powers the rears and the sub itself. I believe in the Bose system that all speakers are powered off of external amplifiers, I just don't know where they are all located.


This is why I wanted some confirmation before I started digging into the wrong side. Confusion between the Bose and non-Bose setups.

I did read that the amplifier was in the sub box for the non-Bose

I also read that the amplifier was on the right side of the trunk (unknown system)

I just wish that the trim was easier to remove so that I could just open both sides and give a report...might have to do just that =/


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Left Side (don't mind the red wire...it's my 4 gauge power wire)









Right Side









So I am pretty sure that is the amplifier on my right side...unless it is some super secret alarm system or something

*BOSE AMPLIFIER = RIGHT SIDE OF TRUNK*

anyways...next step would be to either take off the trim completely, or hold it back while I take out the amp and figure out what wire does what

Must save that for another day since it is 9PM on the east coast, getting dark, and the mosquitos are starting to feast


----------

